

The Stony Brook Algorithm Repository - brewski
http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/

======
dmlorenzetti
I generally like "The Algorithm Design Manual" for its high-level overview of
algorithms, how they relate to each other, and how to choose them. The "war
stories" are fun, too. My copy has been on loan to various colleagues almost
continuously for the last couple of years.

~~~
dmlawrence
I took Skiena's algorithms class at Stony Brook. He's quite a character.

~~~
bayes
I greatly enjoyed his eccentric and opinionated book 'Calculated Bets' on
writing an automated system for betting on jai alai (although the story
petered out rather lamely when the grad students he relied on to write and
maintain the code left and he couldn't run it any more).

Sadly jai alai seems to be dying out - otherwise I would have been tempted to
have a go myself.

------
karthikv
There's a wiki that has solutions to the exercises at the end of all chapters.
[http://www2.algorithm.cs.sunysb.edu/mediawiki/index.php/The_...](http://www2.algorithm.cs.sunysb.edu/mediawiki/index.php/The_Algorithms_Design_Manual_\(Second_Edition\))

